
Jack Ma: This is what to study if you want a high-paying job in the future - gamechangr
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/21/jack-ma-this-is-what-to-study-if-you-want-a-good-job-in-the-future.html
======
shams93
If ai us better at all things wouldn't it also do a better job of anylizing
the data as well? I can't really see any jobs being left for humans once the
dust settles all the people will be gone there already is no place for most of
us.

